# Man shot and killed by Lowell police officer



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Man shot and killed by Lowell police officer
By Associated Press
Saturday, December 25, 2004

LOWELL, Mass. - A man was shot and killed after he allegedly attacked a Lowell police officer just after midnight. 

Police said they got a call at about 12:17 a-m reporting a fight between a father and a son. 

Police say an officer that responded to the Methuen Street address was attacked by a man wielding a knife and a hatchet. 

The officer fired at least one shot and killed the man. 

The officer was treated and released for a cutting wound near an eye. 

Police did not identify the officer or victim. They declined to release further details.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

WHOA!!!!!!!!!!!!
Everybody be careful out there!
:shock:


----------

